# Soft Spots



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

How long does it usually take for a chis soft spot to go away.. I no in many cases they may have them for life... but if they do heal up properly how old is the pup usually?


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Usually the molera closes by 6-9 months. Happy mothers day Catherine.

Vicki


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

awww thank you! happy mothers day to you too!


Thats relieving... when I was playing with her the other day I just felt a small soft spot on the top of her head... she is only 7 weeks so she still has a lot of growing to do!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Are all chis born with soft spots? Can they close up early?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they are all born with soft spots... most close up with time but some chis they never fully close... as far as I no through my research these chis can live a normal life you just have to be careful that they don't knock their head around

I was just unsure how long it takes to close up..


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chopper is over a year and still has his. His was large though when I first got him. It used to be considered a sign of purity in a chihuahua. I was told his probably will not close though when I got him.

There are not all born with them.....molera


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for that article... made me not so worried


is the molera an actual hole in the skull or is it just an area where the bone is thinner?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep... Ivy still has hers and always will. Willows closed by the time we brought her home at 10 weeks.

Lori


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

The molera is the same thing as a soft spot on a baby's head. They are there to allow the skull to compress during delivery because their heads are so large. It is a hole in the bone but it is sealed over by the meninges surrounding the brain (layers of membrane tissues). Yoshi had a huge one when I got her, it was mostly closed up by the time she was 9 months but she still has a dent there where it was. Sometimes they never completely close over.


----------

